# Weekly Poll: How Many Mods Have You Got?



## devdev

Quick bit of research everyone

How many mods do you guys have?

For the purpose of answering the poll, a mod is any setup including a tank/battery. So an Ego with a Tank would be considered a mod.


----------



## RIEFY

at one stage I haf 18 in total. now im down to 2 which are both reos. oh and a couple of egos which the other family members use

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil

I have 3:

1100mah Ego VV with Vapeonly mini bcc
650mah Ego VV with Vapeonly mini bcc
650mah Ego-T with mPT2

I should be getting my SVD on Saturday then it will be 4 mods all together

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> at one stage I haf 18 in total. now im down to 2 which are both reos. oh and a couple of egos which the other family members use
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I agree. I have like 3. Still got the V2 you sold me in the biginning if my vape journey @Cape vaping supplies . Waiting for a Raivapes mod from Fasttech as well. The Reos rock big time!


----------



## BhavZ

I have 6 mods in total. Lookng to get few more in the future


----------



## Gizmo

I'm a ***** when it comes to mods. :d

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Just the big ones got ego bats to.







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Love the poll @devdev 
Wait till Rob sees that!
You may just get fined 

I think a follow on from this question would be of the mods you have, how many do you regularly use? (ie on a daily basis)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

I have 3 with 2 more on the way and a few more that need (want)


----------



## Fickie

I only have my SVD. A bit dicey if it fails yeah? Atomiser: evod, PT2 (with AFCV), igo-L, Russian 91%. Looking at a mech now and like the Nemesis but just for the sake of a back up, while I am still hunting for an ultimate in reliability and durability.

I just want 2 excellent devices, I do think the SVD is one of them (should I duck now!) maybe not the ULTIMATE . 

Cheers,
F


----------



## johan

3 x Attys: Ithaka, Helios Dripper (courtesy of @CraftyZA), and Kayfun Lite
2 x Mechanical mechs: Nemisis & K.T.S
1 x Electronic mech: Evic
6 x Ego & Evod batteries + Evod & CE5 clearomizers

I don't use the Evic or any of the Ego & Evods anymore


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wait till Rob sees that!
> You may just get fined



May get fined? May?

I have made a note and the prosecutors are building a case as we speak! 

SVD with Nautilus
SID with Nautilus
MVP with Aerotank
REO Grand
Zmax with Nautilus
5 ego-C Twists with mPT2's
2 eGo-C Twist 1300mah with mPT3's
2 Twisps
Nemesis with Russian on it's way
Magneto with IGO-W coming

Yes I know... I have a problem... but I think there will be no more purchases for a while... until the Sigelei 20W arrives.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

To be honest I have no mod at all at the moment. A customer recently bought my original kayfun and original kraken  So have a trusty ego-twist with a protank mini lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> To be honest I have no mod at all at the moment. A customer recently bought my original kayfun and original kraken  So have a trusty ego-twist with a protank mini lol



As soon as your Nautilus stock arrives you will need to grab a MOD from stock and fire it up!


----------



## Gizmo

Sure thing rob. But for the vape meet I am deciding kayfun route or dripper route hmm. Leaning towards dripper for the sheer amount of clouds

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Sure thing rob. But for the vape meet I am deciding kayfun route or dripper route hmm. Leaning towards dripper for the sheer amount of clouds



I'm really interested to see your reaction when you finally get to try the Nautilus... kinda looking forward to making my first coil for Erica tomorrow too! I'm hoping I will still love my Nautilus's after firing up the REO because there are a few Reonaughts around here that think that will be the end of me and my Nautilus crusade.


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> 3 x Attys: Ithaka, Helios Dripper (courtesy of @CraftyZA), and Kayfun Lite
> 2 x Mechanical mechs: Nemisis & K.T.S
> 1 x Electronic mech: Evic
> 6 x Ego & Evod batteries + Evod & CE5 clearomizers
> 
> I don't use the Evic or any of the Ego & Evods anymore



Hi @johan 
Do you prefer the KTS or the Nemesis?
Am curious


----------



## Tom

Helios RDA clone, Igo L clone, kayfun original and Origen RDA original. The last 2 in daily use with either Nemesis or King Mod, the kayfun also on a SVD if coiled at higher ohms (1.3 - 1.6 ohm).

No need for anything else atm.

2 Evod tanks to go on Spinner for work tho.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Hi @johan
> Do you prefer the KTS or the Nemesis?
> Am curious



@Silver I tend to use the Nemi more than the KTS, only reason being that the KF clone is on it (APV) and Ithaka on KTS (only use when I chill or need to get the nic levels up). If I have to choose, the KTS cause of better build quality.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hein510

Kayfun lite plus on Nemesis
Aerotank on SVD
Unitank on iTaste VV V3
PT2 on KTS
Trident on Mokor


----------



## Riaz

im feeling left out here LOL

ive got one mod- svd with russian and a igol dripper

ive also got a 1300mah ego battery laying at home somewhere.

oh, and a nemesis (which hopefully will be in my hands today)

personally i feel that once i get the nemi, i should be content (keyword- SHOULD)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> personally i feel that once i get the nemi, i should be content (keyword- SHOULD)



Ya that will never happen!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> im feeling left out here LOL
> 
> ive got one mod- svd with russian and a igol dripper
> 
> ive also got a 1300mah ego battery laying at home somewhere.
> 
> oh, and a nemesis (which hopefully will be in my hands today)
> 
> personally i feel that once i get the nemi, i should be content (keyword- SHOULD)



In terms of a mech, it should keep you going for a while but then the hunt for the right kind of atty to go with it starts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> In terms of a mech, it should keep you going for a while but then the hunt for the right kind of atty to go with it starts.



dont you think the russian will be up for the challenge?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> dont you think the russian will be up for the challenge?



The russian alone wont be enough dude..

The device is so awesome that you would to try every atty you can get your hands on.. cause on the neme everything just tastes so much better.

I even got a 510/ego adapter last night (@Dr Evil post our vape mail) just so that I can run an mPT2 on my neme.

There is just something about a mech that makes every juice taste 10 times better. That coupled with a few RDA's and a few RTA's man you will have juice bottles permanently attached to you as will not get enough of it.

I have never gone through juice as quickly through a variety of atty's as I have with my neme attached.. I just wanna vape and vape and vape..

That said I now see why there is such a hype for a mech and that includes the hype for a reo too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@Riaz I made peace with this upgrading thing. I look at it this way, the average stinkie consumer spend R1800 per month on stinkies alone and therefore I don't feel bad to spend that money on gear and juices per month at all. There will always be something newer and/or something better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

dammit guys

just when i thought i was ready to stop spending on gear and start focusing on juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

With my prize of the awesome Chi You mod from Vape King last night I have now been elevated to 
*"Hi my name is Rob Fisher, and I have a problem..."*

LOL! That may have backfired on me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> With my prize of the awesome Chi You mod from Vape King last night I have now been elevated to
> *"Hi my name is Rob Fisher, and I have a problem..."*
> 
> LOL! That may have backfired on me



Well it certainly will backfire if we don't see a picture real *SOON*!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

No doubts about it!

Am busy having a quick de-pube and fiddle with it, and then I will be posting pics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam

Daily use:
Nemesis with kayfun
K100 with igo-l
Bronze Caravela with kayfun
SVD with igo-w
iTaste VV with mini protank 2
Purple Nemesis and purple kayfun on the way (for the wife)

Not in use anymore:
6 ego twist batts - all broken by now
black lavatube 2.1
chrome lavatube 2.1
eVic (pos )
crap load of carto tanks
a ton of vivi novas
aspire bdc (1st edition)
iClear 30 tanks
iClear 16 tanks


----------



## Riaz

thats quite a few 'daily use' devices @SunRam , and what an awesome collection at the same time!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> In terms of a mech, it should keep you going for a while but then the hunt for the right kind of atty to go with it starts.



which attys would you recommend for the nemesis?


----------



## TylerD

SunRam said:


> Daily use:
> Nemesis with kayfun
> K100 with igo-l
> Bronze Caravela with kayfun
> SVD with igo-w
> iTaste VV with mini protank 2
> Purple Nemesis and purple kayfun on the way (for the wife)
> 
> Not in use anymore:
> 6 ego twist batts - all broken by now
> black lavatube 2.1
> chrome lavatube 2.1
> eVic (pos )
> crap load of carto tanks
> a ton of vivi novas
> aspire bdc (1st edition)
> iClear 30 tanks
> iClear 16 tanks


You can always donate some "Not in use" things to PIF if you want.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SunRam

Riaz said:


> which attys would you recommend for the nemesis?


Kayfun all the way, or a dripper like the Omega or Igo range

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> which attys would you recommend for the nemesis?


I am still on the hunt at the moment myself.

Purely based on reviews and no actual experience with these my choices would be:

Dripper: 3D Atomiser
RTA: Kayfun or RSST

Hope that helps.


----------



## devdev

@Stroodlepuff will be getting the 3D soon @BhavZ


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> @Stroodlepuff will be getting the 3D soon @BhavZ


That is brilliant news, cant wait to see it!


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> No doubts about it!
> 
> Am busy having a quick de-pube and fiddle with it, and then I will be posting pics



LOL - tried speed reading, to catch up on all the messages with my poor eye sight and had to re-read your message about 4-times, the first time I read: "...... quack de poop..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam

TylerD said:


> You can always donate some "Not in use" things to PIF if you want.


Yeah, good idea, will see what is still usable

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

